# Squash



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Yellow and zucchini

How can one preserve squash? I do not have a freeze drier.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We have always canned it


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Canned zucchini? I would think it would turn to mush and be really nasty.
It can be frozen cubed after blanching;
https://www.geniuskitchen.com/how-to/freeze-zucchini-57
Or if you want to use it in zucchini bread just shred, measure, pack and freeze. You can use shredded zucchini in soups and stews. In those it doesn't matter if it gets a bit mushy.

You could also slice, blanch and put it through a dehydrator. But it never comes back like frozen cubed zucchini would.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

We always just freeze it. If it's going to be over a couple of months before we use it we'll blanch it....


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a recipe for a squash or zucchini soup. I make it, then freeze it and we enjoy it later. Of course, we eat a ton of it while it is in season.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We preserved a lot by making and then freezing Squash Croquettes. Only problem was we ate a lot of them as they came out of the fryer


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I pickle or freeze the young tender ones, eat the mature ones, and if I have extra I share the surplus with others.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Make pickles using the same recipe u use for cukes. They are good.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Well I hadn't thought about that po boy, thanks!


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

I freeze it, but I also don't need to store it for years, it's mostly a ingredient in my dog food recipe. It's also available fresh for much of the year here.

I have pickled it but none of us really likes pickled squash. I have canned it as well, but I don't use enough to bother. All work and most are pretty easy.

Jeff


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Freeze, but I like it best fresh. Wife dips thin slices in buttermilk, rolls in cornmeal, fries.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> Freeze, but I like it best fresh. Wife dips thin slices in buttermilk, rolls in cornmeal, fries.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm......


Had it for lunch...


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I pickled zucchini last year,with salt. Not good results soft and mushy. I also salt pickled green beans mmmmmmmm.


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Yellow and zucchini
> 
> How can one preserve squash? I do not have a freeze drier.


canned and froze it, made squash relish, very good...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

What I do with yellow squash isn't 'Normal'...
After seeing yellow squash in an professional cold storage place I shifted gears and went their direction.

Now this isn't a 'Root Cellar', the humidity is WAY too low for tubers/root cellar which needs 80%-90% relative humidity,
It's cool storage, and dry.

I simply wash the squash to get dirt/fungus off, sit the squash on wax paper or butcher's paper, leave air space all around, and that's it.
Don't let the squash touch each other, the walls or shelving, just the paper and air flow all around.
NO LIGHT.
It's earth sheltered, not refrigerated, just ground temp, dark, reasonable humidity (around 50% or lower) and cool.

We are still eating last year's crop and it's not showing any signs of issues...
A basement with dehumidifier & curtains would work if it didn't get stupid hot.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

We can and cube/freeze the majority of them.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We shread it and freeze it for bread. I also have a recipe for zucch. pineapple that I can and use in my carrot cake jam. It does not have the same consistency as pineapple. It works well in jam or sweet breads or pancakes.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Yellow and zucchini
> 
> How can one preserve squash? I do not have a freeze drier.


We store our squash on shelves in the cellar sitting so they don't touch. Cool and dry they keep until the end of February. If there are many left I peel, cut up and core them, cut in chunks and put in freezer bags and freeze. Other times I have cooked the squash, mashed added any spices wanted and canned it in Mason jars.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

About the same for us. If you don't want to process it keep it cool, dark and dry.
That method will usually keep us in spaghetti squash until the end of winter.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

po boy said:


> Make pickles using the same recipe u use for cukes. They are good.


yes! Or zucchini relish.


----------

